# Hiya



## Gwydia (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, I've been looking for a place like this for ages (well.... weeks, to be honest :smile 

I'm 16 years old, from Germany, and I started "writing" about 10 years ago. Then all my stories were about some unknown twin I would like to have and I never wrote more than half a page on any of the "books" I wanted to write.
A year ago, during an exchange year in Ireland, I started to write down ideas about a fantasy book I've had for some time swirling around in my head. I tried writing in German first, as I thought it would be easier. Well, it wasn't... 
So I started writing in English and now I continue writing in English, because my German's just too bad to write anything in it :roll:.... and I'm lousy at translating.
The Problem I have now is, that no one I know is willing to read my story, or they're just too impressed about me writing in English, that they don't criticise anything...
This is why I'm so happy to have found this forum.... I hope that somebody'll be able to tell me what they actually think of the story and if I should even bother to continue writing....


----------



## Baron (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Amers (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, have much fun here!


----------



## testinglimits (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

TL


----------



## Hawke (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Gwydia. Glad you could join us. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello to you, Gwydia, and welcome to Writing Forums! I happen to know German, as I lived there for 4 years, and still watch a lot of German tv. Btw, as a speaker of Flemish, I write in English too!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Gwydia!


----------

